# NATO Aircraft Markings



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've wondered this for some time and perhaps the forum can answer it for me.

Why are some NATO aircraft marked with NATO spelled both forward and backward.

Example: NATO [NATO Roundel] OTAN

Any insight?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

so if you see one in your rear view mirror it reads the correct way around.........


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 7, 2006)

Something like this in French "organisation treaty atlantique nord"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

why the hell are the French such twats about everything more countries than any other speak English yet they still insist everything be done in french or they'll start throwing their toys out of the pram!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Goddamnit I knew it!!! They f*** with everything!


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 7, 2006)

I really think it is a function of how much the guy doing the painting
had to drink before he started...Gnikcuf Hcnerf?


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 7, 2006)

Because they are worried that the French language is becoming as relevant as Babylonian i believe they have the only language that does not use the word computer they call it "un adaptuer " or some similar


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ugh.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2006)

The French and the survival of their language


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2006)

Well they are about as irrelevent now as they have been in any war since 1939...


----------



## MacArther (Dec 8, 2006)

> Well they are about as irrelevent now as they have been in any war since 1939...


Here here....Anyway, some of my favorite quotes deal with the French. And, no, I am not a racist bigot, I just find some of these quotes telling/funny.

"If we're angering the French, we must be doing something right..."

"Right... next time France gets invaded and controlled by another party, like...the *Bahamas*, the world leaders are staying out of it..."

As per the NATO OTAN thing, thats just silly of them...its like teaching a special forces team the workings of Chinese, just to send them to Iraq.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

MacArther said:


> "Right... next time France gets invaded and controlled by another party, like...the *Bahamas*, the world leaders are staying out of it..."




We used to joke around about that in the hanger over here in Germany. We would say that the next German chancelor was going to invade and take France but the rest of the world was going to be like "Oh well its for the better, besides let them breed them out!" 

All French People it is a joke, that were were all saying that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 9, 2006)

other than their nuclear weapons why do the French seriously think they've got this divine right to throw their weight around.........


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 9, 2006)

because the Euros including the UK let them


----------



## MacArther (Dec 10, 2006)

> because the Euros including the UK let them



Yep, because if countries aren't nice to them, who knows what kind of hissy fit they would throw.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

believe me i'm no happier about it than you guys!


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 7, 2007)

Fact is though, if we were being realistic and insulted the French, we would call the EU the FU and decide to deal with each country separately rather than through the EU...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

believe me the EU is a big mistake and i hate it, as do the French, there's no way to gague public opinion of it here because there has NEVER been a referendum as to whether we should be in it or not!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Not very many Germans actually like the EU as well. I think they thought it was a good idea at first and then realized how much **** it is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Some photos...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2007)

Ive been up to Luxemburg and toured the AWACS up there. Ive got pics somewhere.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

NATO shares large assets (e.g., AWACS) and rotates these assets for deployment. It is likely the French AWACS that I've seen with the rather large NATO*OTAN markings.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 10, 2007)

As far as i can remember all the E3s at Geilenkirchen (NATO E3 base)wear the OTAN/NATO and Nato compass rose


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

Aawwhh, man.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeap they all do.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

i think the E-3 looks great but not with stupid French insisted markings


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

It is a conspiracy. It is the first step to French dominated rule of the world.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 12, 2007)

I think French is used because it has always been considered the "diplomats language " when drawing up treaties and such


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

Le surrender


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

I asked our history teacher the other day if the Treaty of Versaille talks were held in French or English and he didn't know does anyone else here know?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

That's a good question.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

that's what he said too


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 14, 2007)

My God.......
Some of you guys can be soooooo bitchy !!
Live and let live...eh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Excuse me....?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

So much for that, I guess.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Matt you can not have an interesting convo with a bit of joking, becuase someone else think you are bitching too much, go sit in the corner...!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks,moderator...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

You are welcome.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 15, 2007)

Crewchief
My comment was written in a lighthearted jokey way...no offence was intended.
I'm sorry if you took it the wrong way.
.......back to the corner !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2007)

No worries...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

if it makes it any better we don't bitch about anyone else anything like we do to the French, you being a Brit i'm sure i don't have to explain why


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Huh? As a dumb American I can't determine if I'm confused or just befuddled.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

neither- you're just incapable..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Lanc. You're not being nice. Go to your room. Oh. Well nevermind.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

fair's fair you had a go at me for being a farmer  and i already am in my room


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

That was my point! My humor is getting lost in this forum. I'm gonna have a talk with Horse. I think he has that filter on again.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 25, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> if it makes it any better we don't bitch about anyone else anything like we do to the French, you being a Brit i'm sure i don't have to explain why



Lanc
I work for a French company and have French bosses........don't get me started !!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh yeah! Get started CrashGate....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah i love anything even close to being anti-French!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

And the Piss on French thread is ruined because Marcel showed up. He's a nice guy, so we need to continue the fun somewhere else.

It would be like making fun of Lanc when he's not around. Takes the edge right off.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

but the French are so easy we don't need them around, besides some other @sshole's turned up in another thread shouting his mouth off in defence of the French so we'll see how that one turns out


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Oooo! Really which one?!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

one about French aces... i know i laughed at that concept too


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm there ------------------------------------->


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

his defence of the French is laughable, but i took offence at the comment about us running from Calais...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm....I will have to go to this thread.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

what do you guys think of his attitude? bearing in mind all 3 of his posts have been along the same line.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

I gave him a warning. It is okay to disagree with you but he can do it a bit differently especially since he has all of 3 posts.

The things he accuses you of, he does in his post.


----------

